# The wait IS OVER!!!!!



## NeedWisdom (Mar 26, 2012)

Ordered my X3 on 3/24, build is completed as of today. :thumbup:

But of course can't schedule the PCD until EPA/CARB approvals have been obtained. So the car sits and nothing can be done till then.....I sure hope they get this done soon, it seems htis has happened before and if history is any guide, we could be waiting another 2 to 4 weeks for that to be completed and I sure hope that will NOT be the case here.....2 to 4 hours is more like it if you ask me!!

Oh well, I sure hope this happens soon, the red tape of government bureaucracy is bearing its full weight upon this situation!! 

I hope that once these approvals are obtained the word will spread quickly, not sure all our CA's will know when it happens, so we may need to tell them.

Until further notice waiting on the sidelines, but not patiently either.


----------



## tfro2002 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am in the same boat, waiting for my X5 completed yesterday...


----------



## NeedWisdom (Mar 26, 2012)

*NO More WAITING*

Just got notified today that I have my delivery scheduled for 4/26. Time for a celebration!!!!! :drink:

Now counting the days till I get my tail to SC. :thumbup:


----------



## beemer-n-treats (Mar 29, 2012)

Me too- My X3 was finished yesterday... I too will pick it up 4/26


----------



## thepriceisright (Mar 29, 2012)

Is the X3 built in Spartanburg?


----------



## NeedWisdom (Mar 26, 2012)

thepriceisright said:


> Is the X3 built in Spartanburg?


Yep, it sure is....


----------



## tfro2002 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations to you guys-- I am still waiting for my x5, completed 2 April, to be released so that PCD can be scheduled :-(.


----------

